# Show clip for boer does



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

I'm going to fair in about 20 days and I'm not sure how I should be cutting them. Last fair I did a fancy cut on my doe but I had help. This year not so much and winter is coming up so I'm not sure if I should take much of of them. How do you cut your does?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Up until October, I do a full clip job on my girls. I live in south western Pennsylvania, so by October, the nights are getting cold. If it's cold early where you live, clip the head and neck fully, leave a little extra length on the belly and clip the tail like normal. I wouldn't do a full body clip at all. Do you clip like for an ABGA show?


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

I wish I would have took pictures of how my advisor had me clip her. But back legs were made fluffy and belly short neck short face short. I don't remember the number of the blades I used though.


----------



## Jessica84

Ok no laughing!! But I have that DVD chances fit it to win it but I can't watch it while working so I made this drawing  every where you clip you want to get a thinning comb and comb and it will blend it.....total life saver!!








Here are some of my practice kids 














I was having a hard time with the above the Hawks and the stomach area so (keep in mind these are my first ever clipping) so I got the thinning comb and did those areas, it wasn't great but I was so worried I would botch it, not great pictures but I'm going to get pictures of them set up and in the light tomorrow but here's the two that I did that are at the fair


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

I can't see your drawing I click on it and it's blurry.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

There are some clipping charts out there. Google clipping Boer does. Look for the paint doe with the markings drawn on her


----------



## Jessica84

Ok let me translate  first it has blocking blade on there. For me it was the devil and everywhere I tried to use it it went south badly but if you look at the drawing the pink is for a #2 andies blade, purple is 10 and the black is for the blocking blade. So you want the 10 to clean up the chest floor and the arm pit area (in the front not the side arm pit area) then the 4 in the neck, you want to get all in front of the shoulder blades and when you get to the top half way on the withers, get under the ears and horns well. Then get the 10 and clean up the legs so they look straight. Above the knees if needs it and also the front of the ankles if they are a little weak in the pasturns (did this with the one a fit helped a lot) when you do it though back blade it. Under neath the stomach is also a 10, now it says to use the blocking blade to blend but even the video says one needs practice with the blocking blade.
Where you see that purple circle right where the back leg and stomach come together you want to clean that up more then shave, just kinda get the long hairs and then back blade down again to have nice straight looking legs. Ok above the Hawks it says blocking blade and what your kinda going for is a big butt look, by shaving there it makes the butt look big. There I just got a thinning comb and combed the crap out of it because when I tried it looked so bad and I also cut the crap out of her  the tail was super hard for me. I even went back and watched the video a million times, but you shave on the underside, I didn't like the broom tail look so I held the tip and shaved up and basically the hairs on the tip of the tail went from short to longer, looking at the back side, sorry I know that probably doesn't make any sense I can't explain that :/ ok last is the head, you can see the marks I made there and what your after is a nice Roman shaved nose. Ours just had some long hairs up by the horns so I back bladed there. I did get a decent pic of one today







And just remember every where you clip use the thinning comb to blend like crazy. I really liked the comb because it doesn't take much off so it's hard to both it and I am the botching queen


----------



## Jessica84

Oh! On the animal you are doing, start on the non show side which is the left side of the animal


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Thank you so much!! I think I'm going to practice on my young buck sense I'm not showing him for a couple of months before I even think about touching the does.


----------



## Jessica84

Your welcome! And yes! I would try it on the buck first. It seemed so easy when I was watching but when I went to do it it was so hard for me. But this was the first time I ever picked up clippers to do a goat, it might be more easy for you. I would do the left side of the buck first and if you find something that seems to just not work out well try tweaking it on the other side......that way you have two canvases if you will lol


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

With how busy I've been I didn't have time to practice on him this weekend. So it looks like I'm jumping right into the does.


----------



## Jessica84

Just go slow and start on the left side. If you mess up then get that thinning comb and comb the crap out of the area (this I do know lol) the front, chest neck and head was the most easy for me so if you have time I would just practice on the buck on trimming the stomach and back legs. I still didn't fully get the stomach figured out so I just passed that on the kids doelings.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

I was thinking about doing that because I remember how to do the neck chest and face. But we shall see I have to get it done this week and have things after school everyday. Lol going to lose my mind but that's how it is before every fair.


----------



## Jessica84

Lol it snuck up on us too. It was oh gosh we need to get this done today!! Just take a deep breath and chant it is what it is and do your best. If they are pretty short coated anyways they probably look pretty even without being clipped


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

My red doe is dappled right in between and trad has a ton of hair so I'm going to start with her first.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Two of the three are clipped. If you have any pointers on anything please let me know. I think I did a whole lot better than I thought I was going to.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

I am making a video of clipping to help others in my 4h and people who buy from me. Would you be interested in a dvd?


----------



## Jessica84

I'm not a pro but I think they look pretty. Im liking your dapples head lol the only thing that is standing out to me is to trim their feet  but I'm not looking at them and thinking 'who turned them loose with the Clippers' like I was with my first Doeling lol


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Lol good as long as nothing look choppy I completed my goal. My mentor and advisor said they would both look them over before fair to so if anything major needs to be fixed they should catch it.


----------



## Gbogausch

I know this is an old post, but it's coming in handy as I'm helping my oldest clip a breeding doe for his first county show. Does anyone have a specific "thinning comb" they use? I have clipped this girl with what I have available and it's far from perfect but I think the thinning comb is what I'm looking for as she's super fluffy, and anywhere I try to use the clippers it's obvious! Thanks!


----------



## Jessica84

I got mine from Sally's......that's what the video said to get and I happen to have a Sally's near me so that's what I went with lol I have nothing to compare it to but I would have to say it did well


----------



## Gbogausch

Thank you!!! I have a Sally's local so I should be able to find something!


----------

